# Fall Allergies in Pets: How to Help Your Pet Through Seasonal Allergies



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> Does your pet 'fall' victim to seasonal allergies? When autumn allergens are in the air, let Vetericyn help your dog or cat with irritating symptoms.
> 
> There’s little question that the number of pets suffering from allergies and sensitivities is on the rise these days and whether it’s down to climate conditions, air quality or just better diagnostic techniques, these maladies require an effective, pro-active approach to identify and treat – particularly during peak allergy periods such as Spring and Fall.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Fall Allergies in Pets: How to Help Your Pet Through Seasonal Allergies at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Alpha1 (Nov 19, 2015)

My zik has no allergies and am thankful for that. This is good information though.


----------

